# 1967 GTO Idle problem



## BigDuke0767 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a numbers matching 1967 GTO with a 400 and a Q-Jet carb. it starts and idles really good but when you put it in gear it falls on its face and stalls out. Any ideas why its doing this? I was wondering if a vacuum leak would cause this.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the rpm at idle not in gear?


----------



## BigDuke0767 (Mar 1, 2011)

RPM is between 700 and 800. and as soon as I put it in gear the car shuts off.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

agreed, a vacuum leak is likely, although usually at idle they are more noticeable, so I would look items related to the car being in gear, like automatic trans modulator, vacuum advance, heater controls, carb base gasket leak, etc.


----------



## BigDuke0767 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well i went to work on it friday and i found out that my Vacuum advance line was below the fuel plate so since i was put a new vacuum line on anyway i switched everything around and then replaced the fuel filter and it fired right up and ran good. Now to fine tune the timing and hopefully it will be on the road in the next few weeks.


----------

